# RhinoScriptEngine kann nicht gefunden werden???



## TheCreeper202 (18. Okt 2012)

hallo liebe forummitglieder
wenn man mit [c]new ScriptEngineManager().getEngineByName("JavaScript")[/c] eine script engine bekommt kann man die zu ner RhinoScriptEngine casten aber wenn ich das nicht mache funkt alles super, wenn ich nen fehler im  script schreibe kommt ne RhinoException aber wenn ich es caste kommt folgende fehlermeldung in netbeans:

```
ant -f C:\\Users\\Roman\\Documents\\NetBeansProjects\\MinecraftBatch clean jar
init:
deps-clean:
Updating property file: C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\build\built-clean.properties
Deleting directory C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\build
clean:
init:
deps-jar:
Created dir: C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\build
Updating property file: C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\build\built-jar.properties
Created dir: C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\build\classes
Created dir: C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\build\empty
Created dir: C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\build\generated-sources\ap-source-output
Compiling 11 source files to C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\build\classes
C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\src\de\creeperfans\jsgame\JSCompiler.java:7: error: package com.sun.script.javascript does not exist
import com.sun.script.javascript.RhinoScriptEngine;
C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\src\de\creeperfans\jsgame\JSCompiler.java:45: error: cannot find symbol
    public static final RhinoScriptEngine DEFAULT = (RhinoScriptEngine) new ScriptEngineManager().getEngineByName("JavaScript");
  symbol:   class RhinoScriptEngine
  location: class JSCompiler
C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\src\de\creeperfans\jsgame\JSPainterCompilerVersion.java:7: error: package com.sun.script.javascript does not exist
import com.sun.script.javascript.RhinoScriptEngine;
C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\src\de\creeperfans\jsgame\JSPainterCompilerVersion.java:22: error: cannot find symbol
    private RhinoScriptEngine painterJS = (RhinoScriptEngine) new ScriptEngineManager().getEngineByName("JavaScript");
  symbol:   class RhinoScriptEngine
  location: class JSPainterCompilerVersion
C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\src\de\creeperfans\jsgame\JSCompiler.java:45: error: cannot find symbol
    public static final RhinoScriptEngine DEFAULT = (RhinoScriptEngine) new ScriptEngineManager().getEngineByName("JavaScript");
  symbol:   class RhinoScriptEngine
  location: class JSCompiler
C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\src\de\creeperfans\jsgame\JSPainterCompilerVersion.java:22: error: cannot find symbol
    private RhinoScriptEngine painterJS = (RhinoScriptEngine) new ScriptEngineManager().getEngineByName("JavaScript");
  symbol:   class RhinoScriptEngine
  location: class JSPainterCompilerVersion
6 errors
C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\nbproject\build-impl.xml:940: The following error occurred while executing this line:
C:\Users\Roman\Documents\NetBeansProjects\MinecraftBatch\nbproject\build-impl.xml:293: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details.
ERSTELLEN FEHLGESCHLAGEN (Gesamtzeit: 0 Minuten 0 Sekunden)
```
aber ich brauche die methode compile() aus der RhinoScriptEngine
kann mir wer helfen
danke im vorraus

*edit*
netbeans zeigt mir im code keinen fehler an und ich seh alle methoden aus RhinoScriptEngine


----------



## faetzminator (19. Okt 2012)

Du hast diese Klassen nicht im Classpath...!?


----------



## TheCreeper202 (19. Okt 2012)

dann hätte netbeans die klasse immer als fehler angezeigt das tut aber nur der compiler


----------



## faetzminator (20. Okt 2012)

Womit dein Editor in deiner IDE für dich validiert ist unerheblich, solange der "echte" Compiler nicht läuft.


----------

